# Help me get rid of rabbits in my lawn!



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I have a lot of rabbits in my yard munching on my recently seeded grass for dinner. Do any of the granular rabbit or animal repellents work and are they safe for young grass? Any recommendations? I need to encourage them to eat my neighbor's lawn instead, but my wife says I shouldn't throw carrots in his yard.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I have a Ridgeback x Vizsla who is very effective against rabbits.

He tears up grass, too. &#128514;


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

You could try spraying the perimeter of your property with deer and rabbit liquid fence. It's so nasty I couldn't stomach even spraying it.

My wife could and sprayed some perennials and the back border of the lawn. It definitely at least helped. They didn't even go near the plants anymore.


----------



## chrisben (Sep 11, 2017)

Watched this the other day, seems like it could be helpfull for your situation...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qmBmKGxiRE


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

I guess the one good thing about having neighbors with weed infested lawns is the rabbits tend to spend their time in their yards and not mine.

Some say Milorganite keeps rabbits away and I drop a lot of OceanGro which is NJs Milorganite so that might help as well.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

My Dachshunds used to eat them. I may get two more.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This thread has a very effective tool to control rabbits, rackoons, moles and other pests. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1447


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I ordered some granular "Rabbit Mace." Will report back with details.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Check out Bobbex. You can buy in a concentrate, mix your own batches and boy does it stink. It's plant based and not predator urine based though, so doesn't smell like cougar piss. It has worked very well for me.


----------

